# Pick Two Aromas



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Hapiguy:  Popcorn and Cut Grass


----------



## tinytn (Jan 31, 2021)

i seen that smiley face water tower somewhere in my travels but i do not recall where i saw it!!  

I don;t get this ,but im game to play any game.. 


*Coffee and Popcorn*


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

tinytn said:


> i seen that smiley face water tower somewhere in my travels but i do not recall where i saw it!!


Smiley Face water tower is in West Branch, Michigan.  I took the photo in 2009...it's one my favorites for sure 


tinytn said:


> I don;t get this ,but im game to play any game..
> 
> *Coffee and Popcorn*


It's not really a game but I hope you find it fun and interesting to play.  It's just to see which 2 out of 12 aromas are each of our favorites.  

Thank you for playing


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

My sister use to live in Michigan ,so yes, that is where i saw it.. thanks


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 1, 2021)

tinytn said:


> My sister use to live in Michigan ,so yes, that is where i saw it.. thanks


The West Branch people love their Smiley Face.  A few years back Smiley Face needed repainting and the city couldn't find the money to do so in their budget, they only could afford to paint the tower without the Smiley Face.  So the West Branch residents raised the money with a fund raiser that was donated to by people far and wide...thus a complete renovation came to being.  There is a lot of history associated with Smiley Face over the years.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*New Book & Bacon...... *


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)

Coffee
Pine trees


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

Ocean and Sun Screen


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2021)

The  Ocean and Campfire


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Ocean and Coffee


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

Brownies and Coffee


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Bacon and Eggs (with coffee of course)


----------

